# Post-Op Care



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

Tosca was just spayed yesterday and the only medication I got was amoxicilin to be given 1x every 12 hours. I'm just wondering why she didn't get anything for pain? She's not whimpering or anything but wondering why. 

Also, is there anything I could be doing to make recuperating easier on her? I have the t-shirt ready for her but I don't think she needs it just yet. Should I be applying anything to her stitches?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I think a lot of vet offices leave out the pain meds so that the dog will self limit, especially in the beginning when the stitches are easier to tear open. 

I like to just leave them in a cushy bed, bring them their meals, talk to them nicely, give them a National Enquirer to look at...stuff I'd like if recuperating.







But I do basically treat them like I would a person. Leave them alone enough for them to rest, completely limit activity, and leave the incision to heal on its own. 

Good luck!


----------



## Foo Lyn Roo (May 16, 2007)

When I got my echo neutered they did give us a pain/anti inflammatory
When we had indigo spayed (different vet because she was a rescue) she didn't get any pain meds and she seemed to do fine.


----------



## Spiritsmam (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm very big on pain management. Spays are actually major abdominal surgery and are painful (I've had abdominal surgery so know). One of the vet schools did a survey where they videoed dogs post surgery. When people were around they put on a "brave face" being at the front of the cage (not wanting to seem weak to teh rest of the pack), but when alone they would whimper, be unable to settle, stand hunched up etc.

Personally I would go back to my vet and ask for a couple of days of pain medications.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

You can give Arnica for the pain. That's what I do for all of my animals, post-op.


----------



## Heidibu (Jul 22, 2008)

I agree with Spiritsmam. I'm sure she received a pain injection before she came home. But, having some extra relief for a couple of days would be advisable. Perhaps Tramadol once in the morning and evening just for a couple of days.

Some say that you want them to feel a bit of pain so that they don't move around as much and hurt themselves further. But, I'm all for comfort. She's going to be kenneled or crated anyway for a few days right?


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

Yes, she's being kenneled or on a very short leash in a down so she doesn't feel left out of things. So far she's acting ok. Just doing a lot of sleeping and drinking water. Unfortunately, I am taking her back to the vet because blood is leaking from the sutures. She's my baby. lol. It may be nothing but I would rather be safe than sorry because they are closed over the weekend.


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

I took her in and the doc said she must have been licking it and put on a cone. She looks so pathetic. He also gave me a different type of medication Sulfamethoxazole 800 mg.


----------



## kbigge (Dec 29, 2007)

Good luck w/your baby, Denise! I have a whole new respect for dogs who get spayed, since I've had 2 c-sections! Ugh! I don't know how they get thought it, but the vet I used to work for didn't send pain meds home. Amazingly enough, I had a dog spayed myself once, and even without pain meds, she seemed to do pretty well - she was happy and playing w/in 3 or 4 days. I hope your baby is feeling fine - you are such a good mom!


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

Thank you. Last night Tosca slept in her wire crate in the kitchen. I moved it there from the bedroom so that she could be in the middle of things. Guess who was sleeping in the kitchen with her? Me. lol. The crate is wider than the bedroom door frame and is a bit of work to dismantle to move it from room to room. It's going to be a long 7-10 recuperating days.


----------



## Heidibu (Jul 22, 2008)

Well, I just have to let you know that I have done that very thing many, many times.









Not just with Heidi, but all my dogs (and cats) at one time or another. If sleeping on the floor next to their kennels (or sick bed) is what I feel needs to be done, I do it. 

I'll bet your baby girl is back to her old self within the 10 days. Heidi was spayed end of July and it went well...wore the cone so she didn't get to the sutures. Its so hard, because it itches!

Only issue I had with Heidi...about a week after she was spayed, she had a discharge that hung on for about a week. The vet didn't really know what the hec was going on, but he treated it like vaginitis. And, sure enough with an antibiotic...it stopped.


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

She's doing better but that cone is such a pain to live with. Tosca hits everything in her path. I can't imagine what she's feeling wearing that thing when crated for her own protection. I can't wait for this to be over.


----------



## Heidibu (Jul 22, 2008)

Yeah, I know what you mean with that cone. Heidi was constantly running into my leg and everything else. And, when outside with it on...she would walk very carefully and slowly because she couldn't see peripherally (sp?). Like a horse with blinders on.

But, the cone does its job. I had considered getting one of those tubal cones...but never did...just stayed with what I knew worked.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

The translucent cones are much better than the opaque ones - in that the dog can see a bit. 

As far as the bite-not collar -- dogs can get around that if they are determined. And be sure your cone is big enough too.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

A buffered aspirin can do the trick as well. Its a little milder than anti inflammatories. Cones are a pain! One owner(whose dog we were treating for a cancerous growth on the foot) came back with a very funny story. During the dogs toe amp. surgery, he had to be in a cone. The aftercare went on for months, and the dog simply created a new game to deal with his attachment. He would chase after the household cat and scoop him up in the cone, where he would then pin it against the wall. (Happily, this cat actually loved this dog!)


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

She is taking longer to heal than expected. It has been over 7 days. I will be returning her on Monday to the vet to be inspected again for suture removal. She is driving our family crazy because she has so much energy. She isn't suppose to run or jump. She is allowed to walk but for how long and how far? I really would like a way to wear her out.


----------

